# Pop up sprinkler leaking when off



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a row of sprinklers in a single zone and I noticed the other day the last/first one in the line was leaking because it had a rock stopping it from fully retracting down. I removed the rock and all was well for a couple days then the next one in the line started leaking as well but no obstruction that I could see.

I called the company that installed it but they won't be here until next week, is there something I can check to see what could cause it to leak when they aren't running? AFAIK they rain bird pop up 180 spray heads.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

If water is coming out of the head, it stands to reason that the valve isn't shutting all the way off. You can manually turn off most rainbird valves by turning the solenoid. That will probably get you by until they can get there. Otherwise, if you can't wait you can open the valve itself and check for debris, especially on the manifold.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Grizzly Adam said:


> If water is coming out of the head, it stands to reason that the valve isn't shutting all the way off. You can manually turn off most rainbird valves by turning the solenoid. That will probably get you by until they can get there. Otherwise, if you can't wait you can open the valve itself and check for debris, especially on the manifold.


Water is coming out of the head. And valve meaning the one in the box for that zone that opens and closes to allow water through?


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > If water is coming out of the head, it stands to reason that the valve isn't shutting all the way off. You can manually turn off most rainbird valves by turning the solenoid. That will probably get you by until they can get there. Otherwise, if you can't wait you can open the valve itself and check for debris, especially on the manifold.
> ...


With it off try pulling the spray head up and let it go. Sometimes sand or dirt with cause it to bind and not let it fully retract.

Are these on a slope of any kind?


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

what kind of sprinkler head? Is it either the last head on that run or the lowest head within the run?

Two thoughts... Needs cleaned and/or needs a check valve too.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah on a downward slope but not the last one. There is one after it. And they are hunter SS-530 heads. Tried shutting the valve off but could t figure out which one and I got my baby in a papoose so not the easiest to do right now.

You can see where the head is leaking too by how green the grass is around it. I assume that means I haven't been putting enough water down because the grass outside that immediate are isn't nearly as green?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Alright so I tried pulling it up when the water is off and clearing out the far right valve in the above picture. Neither made any difference and when I looked closer at the head in question and moved some of the grass to the side I can see water coming out from beneath the head being pushed up to the top.

So assuming the seal is bad on this sprinkler head?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nisklCqM9RY


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> Alright so I tried pulling it up when the water is off and clearing out the far right valve in the above picture. Neither made any difference and when I looked closer at the head in question and moved some of the grass to the side I can see water coming out from beneath the head being pushed up to the top.
> 
> So assuming the seal is bad on this sprinkler head?


If you had a company install these and if they are on a slope, good chance there's a check valve in them. Its to help with 'Low head drainage' Could just be the rubber seal is now starting to go.
Could unscrew the top cap (not the spray body) pull the internal mechanism out, and have a look

It looks exactly what mine were doing until I put those check valves in. 
I did have 1 that continued to leak and after digging it out I discovered why. I screwed the riser nipple it to tight causing the threads on the sprinkler spray body to crack. (I do not believe this is your issue, but maybe a possibility?)

This is what the check valve looks like:


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Could also be a bad/leaky riser that isn't screwed in all the way.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I think it's fixed. I unscrewed the spring and spray head and ran that zone to flush it out. I then cleaned the cap with a hose and put it all back together. It leaked, or so I thought, so I went and bought some of those check valves (they didn't have them installed even though I asked them to when they installed them) but when I got back it wasn't leaking anymore.

I guess I'll keep an eye on it and if it leaks again I'll install a check valve.


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> I think it's fixed. I unscrewed the spring and spray head and ran that zone to flush it out. I then cleaned the cap with a hose and put it all back together. It leaked, or so I thought, so I went and bought some of those check valves (they didn't have them installed even though I asked them to when they installed them) but when I got back it wasn't leaking anymore.
> 
> I guess I'll keep an eye on it and if it leaks again I'll install a check valve.


If it was leaking then you went out and wasn't leaking when you got back that's 'Low head drainage'

If you manually run that zone (just a minute) after it's off you'll notice it'll leak for a few minutes.

You'll need to install those check valves. Most likely all sprinklers that are below elevation of the irrigation valve.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Justmatson said:


> 1028mountain said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's fixed. I unscrewed the spring and spray head and ran that zone to flush it out. I then cleaned the cap with a hose and put it all back together. It leaked, or so I thought, so I went and bought some of those check valves (they didn't have them installed even though I asked them to when they installed them) but when I got back it wasn't leaking anymore.
> ...


Ill run them and see what happens but I am not even sure if it was leaking after I took it apart and put it back together. Obviously there was water from running the zone with no sprinkler head on it so it could have just been residual water from doing that. If it leaks I will install check valves, the white part faces up?

Also this isn't new irrigation as I have had it for 2 or 3 years now so if it was low head drainage is that something that can manifest itself years later? I mean its not like this zone all the sudden went lower then the irrigation valve (Is that the ones in the box or the main valve?).


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

1028mountain said:


> Justmatson said:
> 
> 
> > 1028mountain said:
> ...


Yes it definitely seems strange. Could be something else going on with the sprinkler, if it's still leaking.

Irrigation valve would be the one in the box.

Run that zone for a minute and see what happens. 
- is there just 1 head leaking, or multiple?
- how long does it leak for?
- if there's only 1 leaking, install that check valve and run again for a minute. 
- if it still leaks then there's most likely an issue with the actual spray body.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Just ran them and it's not leaking anymore. I guess taking it apart and putting it back together was enough to seal it up.


----------

